# Bertil Fox



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

For his time-this guy was not only *huge*-but very *strong*.

I saw: 'Death Of A bodybuilder' a while back and was shocked to see how bodybuilding took more out of him than he took out of it.

Whilst in prison his weight had shrunk to 11 stone & he gave up doing weights.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bertil was huge even by todays standards.muscle density was incredible.

shame to hear bad news like what had happened...very sad and tragic.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

One of my favorite BB physiques of all time


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Top bloke


----------



## Outlaw53 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dezmyster said:


> Top bloke


Hmmmm, unless Bertil has done a Michael Jackson and turned white, I think you will find that this link is to Gary Strydom, not Bertil.

Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing Bertil.

The crowd response that he got at the 83 Olympia was unbelievable!!

They cheered for hours after his routine and booed through the entire presentation when he didn't place. (I miss those days).

The Olympia had great passion and spirit back then when it was held in different countries all over the world, now the Yanks just keep it to themselves, it sucks.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry mate


----------



## Outlaw53 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dezmyster said:


> Sorry mate


Thanks heaps mate.

His routine at the 83 Olympia and the crowd's response to his placing was on the same link.

Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bertil was way before his time.... amazing bodybuilder.

check out the pic thread i made about him

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/45214-brutal-bertil-fox-pic-n-vids.html


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone got a link to the documentary about him, it was on tv a few years ago?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this:

'On May 22, 1998, bodybuilder Bertil Fox 3was convicted of murdering his former fiancée and her mother on the tiny Caribbean isle of St. Kitts. Now, in a 24-page handwritten letter to FLEX chief photographer Chris Lund, Fox details his version of what happened on that tragic day when two lives ended and his life changed forever. Here, in this FLEX exclusive, is the story of the murders, their reportage and the events surrounding them in Fox's own words.

THE FACTS | This much we know for certain. On September 30, 1997, in the island nation of St. Kitts and Nevis (population: 39,000), 20-year-old beauty queen Leyoca Browne and her mother, 36-year-old Violet Browne, were fatally shot with a gun owned by Bertil Fox, then 46. Fox, who previously had been engaged to Leyoca and was at the scene of the crime when the shootings occurred, was arrested and charged with the murders.

His first trial ended in a hung jury, split five to four for acquittal. After much public outrage about the lack of a guilty verdict, he was retried, convicted and sentenced to hang. British human rights lawyers appealed, and Fox's automatic death sentence was ruled unconstitutional; he was resentenced to life in prison. He remains in a St. Kitts prison today.

THE PRESS | Fox is very critical of what he perceives as the unfair reportage he and his trial received. Stories frequently referenced "'roid rage" and the presumed aggression and insecurity of bodybuilders. One of the people Fox singles out is Rick Wayne. Formerly a champion bodybuilder, an accomplished bodybuilding writer and the associate publisher of FLEX, Wayne is now a newspaper publisher and a political commentator in his native St. Lucia (a Caribbean island neighboring St. Kitts).

In a British TV documentary, Wayne claimed Fox dislikes white people. Fox writes to Lund: "I have never told him that. I am no bloody racist, you know that. Please, if you write anything from these letters, please put that straight for me. Most of my friends are white, including girlfriends'

Source: Greg Merritt


----------



## Sugar Ray (Dec 26, 2012)

genesis said:


> One of my favorite BB physiques of all time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

My dad worked with him years ago on the underground and said he was a wicked guy ! Sad how it all ended for him


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah a good bodybuilder but the personality of a boot...

A nasty piece of work and very ignorant.

The facts are he wasnt liked in the bodybuilding world by many

Roid rage at its best described Bertil Fox or was that the excuse for them terrible shootings he done to the ones he was meant to protect.

I didnt personally know him but going by a large majority of bbs he wasnt a nice guy to get on with,,,,mood swings etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Yeah a good bodybuilder but the personality of a boot...
> 
> A nasty piece of work and very ignorant.
> 
> ...


Protested his innocence throughout, I'm on the fence after reading all the facts.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Protested his innocence throughout, I'm on the fence after reading all the facts.


hmmm its hard to say tho going by lots from back then he wasnt a nice character to have a laugh with.

Cant say about the shootings tho very weird why he went to his friends store after it instead of the police etc,,,tho im no detective

Lots would protest their innocence knowing the years they have in the prison he went to...what a cave,,,,thats hard time


----------



## erectus (Feb 23, 2011)

very good bodybuilding genetics,,, would be huge nowadays on full blown style


----------



## tom2 (Apr 5, 2013)

muscle01 said:


> For his time-this guy was not only *huge*-but very *strong*.
> 
> I saw: 'Death Of A bodybuilder' a while back and was shocked to see how bodybuilding took more out of him than he took out of it.
> 
> Whilst in prison his weight had shrunk to 11 stone & he gave up doing weights.


Are the there any photos of Bertil after he lost the weight?


----------

